# Beans Bacon And Cheese



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)

Just a quick Monday dinner. Made a pot of navy beans with a smoked chicken stock, tossed in some bits and pieces from my home smoked bacon and some home smoked monterey jack cheese. There was more cheese added after the pic, lots more. Enjoy!


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd eat that. Great combo.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah...that looks good!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMM!

I'll take a bowl of that!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe 2, count'em 2 bowls for me............


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks Great !!!

That's funny---I looked at the picture first!!!

I thought, "That looks good, but it needs more cheese"----Then I read what you wrote.----PERFECT !!

Bear


----------



## daddydon (Jul 19, 2011)

What type beans did you use ...looks good from here......ok im a DA...i saw it was navy....


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 19, 2011)

With bacon, cheese and beans, how in heck could a person go wrong--well done and looking delicious!!

RIch


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2011)

Posts # 2-8 it was a great meal.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Toss in a crock pot and pick up some corn bread on the way home.


----------

